# Fire regulations for windows



## woodpecker (10 Oct 2009)

Am currently planning replacing house windows.Cannot find regulations(DCC) for minimum sizes for side openings i.e. escape route in case of fire.
Anyone know where this info. can be found as I would like to have this info.before approaching installers.


----------



## onq (10 Oct 2009)

You should have a chat with your local planning officer and fire officer.

The planner to make sure that no planning issue arises when replacing the windows, particularly is this is a listed or historic building.
The fire officer to confirm that the information given below from the DOEHLG website is current up to date.

For your guidance, there, and non-definitively, herewith a section from TGB B from the DOEHLG website.


http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...ng/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,1640,en.pdf

Windows for Escape or Rescue

1.5.6 Windows may provide an alternative means
of escape or may be used for rescue purposes in
dwelling houses of limited height. As an alternative, a
door which gives direct access to a balcony or roof,
which is suitable for rescue by ladder or for escape
may be used. Where provision is made in this subsection
for windows for these purposes (see
paragraphs 1.5.2, 1.5.3, 1.5.7.6 and 1.5.8.2), such
windows should comply with the following:

(a) The window should have an openable section
which can provide an unobstructed clear open
area of at least 0.33 m2 with a minimum width
and height of 450 mm (the route through the
window may be at an angle rather than straight
through). The opening section should be capable
of remaining in the position which provides this
minimum clear open area.

(b) The bottom of the window opening should be
not more than 1100 mm and not less than 800
mm (600 mm in the case of a rooflight) above the
floor, immediately inside or beneath the window
or rooflight. As an exception to the general
guidance in TGD K (Stairways, Ladders, Ramps
and Guards) that guarding be provided for any
window, the cill of which is less than 800 mm in
height above floor level, guarding should not be
provided to a rooflight opening provided in
compliance with this paragraph.

(c) In the case of a dormer window or rooflight, the
distance from the eaves to the bottom of the
opening section of the rooflight, or, where the
window is vertical, the vertical plane of the
window, should not exceed 1.7 m measured
along the slope of the roof.

(d) The area beneath the window externally should
be such as to make escape or rescue practicable.
For example,
(i) where there is a clear drop from a window in
an upper storey or attic conversion, the
ground beneath the window should be
suitable for supporting a ladder safely and be
accessible for rescue by the fire services or
others.
(ii) Where there is a roof, balcony or canopy
below a window, it should be structurally
adequate to support those using the window
for escape or rescue.

(e) The opening section of the window should be
secured by means of fastenings which are readily
openable from the inside and should be fitted
with safety restrictors. Safety restrictors can be
either an integral part of the window operating
gear or separate items of hardware which can be
fitted to a window at the time of manufacture or
at installation. Restrictors should operate so that
they limit the initial movement of an opening
section to not more than 100 mm. Lockable
handles or restrictors, which can only be
released by removable keys or other tools,
should not be fitted to window opening sections
------------------------------------------------------

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## woodpecker (10 Oct 2009)

Thanks ONQ your info. is very helpful.
These being Dept.of Environment regs.would they apply to Dublin City Council ?

Woodpecker


----------



## DBK100 (11 Oct 2009)

woodpecker said:


> Thanks ONQ your info. is very helpful.
> These being Dept.of Environment regs.would they apply to Dublin City Council ?
> 
> Woodpecker



The Building Regulations as published by the Dept of Environment are the definitive 'Statutory' regulation.
Local Authorities do not have differing regulations.

The measures outlined in the 'Technical Guidance Documents' are only guidance. Meeting the standards set out in any TGD will show compliance with the actual 'Regulation' (the brief statement given at the start of the TGD), but it is open to the building designer to demonstrate other measures that will satisfy the requirement. In the case of windows for escape or rescue, a suitable fire alarm and domestic fire suppression system could suffice (expensive).

I recently had an experience with the Building Control Officer in Dun Laoghaire where I was told officially, and in writing, that fire rated doors in a new 3-storey house with one means of escape were acceptable to meet the regs. (The developer had installed windows which did not provide the required opening dimensions). I do not agree with him and neither do the fire-consultants I have spoken to on the issue.
In the case of fire and risk to life, stringent enforcement should be essential.


----------



## Bronte (12 Oct 2009)

I'm currently replacing windows with double glazing.  Sorry but I didn't look at any regulations or planning about this and windows will be installed in a couple of weeks and the supplier have assured me they comply with all regulations that are currently required.  It is a well known reputable company that I have dealt with in the past.


----------



## onq (16 Oct 2009)

woodpecker said:


> Thanks ONQ your info. is very helpful.
> These being Dept.of Environment regs.would they apply to Dublin City Council ?
> 
> Woodpecker



DBK100's comments are sound enough in general but perhaps fail to stress that the regulations are what's written in the shaded paragraphs at the start of each TGD, reflecting the actual legislation wording.

The TGD's show deemed-to-satisfy prima fascie compliance, but are still subject to definition by the local building control authority and its appointed officer under the legislation.

In this regard DBK100 seems to miss the point of his own post.

He states the TGD's are only guidance, and yet he appears to be suggesting taking their guidance over the written word of a building control officer.

FWIW

ONQ

[broken link removed]


----------



## onq (16 Oct 2009)

DBK100 said:


> I recently had an experience with the Building Control Officer in Dun Laoghaire where I was told officially, and in writing, that fire rated doors in a new 3-storey house with one means of escape were acceptable to meet the regs. (The developer had installed windows which did not provide the required opening dimensions). I do not agree with him and neither do the fire-consultants I have spoken to on the issue.
> In the case of fire and risk to life, stringent enforcement should be essential.



DBK100 - the Building Control Officer is the arbiter of what does or does not constitute compliance within the functional area of the Building Control Authority.

If he says the doors are okay, the doors are okay.

[I certainly don't relish the thought of jumping out of an attic rooflight]

If he's put his comments in writing to you, clap yourself on the back, frame it and move on.



ONQ


----------

